# Karpfenmontage für den Rhein...?!



## Adrian* (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Wollte mal gerade fragen ob mir jemand ein gute Karpfenmontage für den Rhein auf Karpfen und Brassen erklären kann, bilder wären auch sehr hilfreich!
Angeln tuhen wir im Hafen mit boilies in 16 und 20mm sowie frolic, natürlich am Haar, letztes wochenende haben wir einen kleinen spiegelkarpfen dort gefangen. 
Ich habe bis jetzt immer nur so ein 70gr karpfenblei mit nem weichenschlauch montiert, darunter zwei gummiperlen, dann den wirbel und dann das vorfach, 6er haarhaken...im Baggersee hast's geklappt, im Rhein nicht....


----------



## carper_83 (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für den Rhein...?!*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Adrian* (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für den Rhein...?!*

wenn du 2 minuten zeit hast...


----------



## Adrian* (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für den Rhein...?!*








so sieht sie aus...

bisse bekommen wir schon, manchmal! also es wir zwischendurch immer mal kurz schnur abgezogen aber hört auch schnell wieder auf, gegenüber war en karpfenangler der hat sich dumm und damlich gefangen, brassen und karpfen....
bei uns hats nur auf der Feederrute so gebissen...


----------



## Adrian* (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für den Rhein...?!*

ach, der bolie ist immer näher am haken ich hab den jetzt nicht ganz durchstochen!!


----------



## carper_83 (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für den Rhein...?!*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Adrian* (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für den Rhein...?!*

der ist am haar dran, du meinst also direkt am haar anknoten??


----------



## carper_83 (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für den Rhein...?!*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Adrian* (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für den Rhein...?!*

jaja, ich meinte das ganze vorfach, bin schreibfaul  ...warum nimmst du keine karabiner wirbel??


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für den Rhein...?!*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> ...warum nimmst du keine karabiner wirbel??


 



			
				carper_83 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum benutzt du eigentlich zwei Wirbel, einer würde doch ausreichen und du hättest *weniger verwicklungsgefahr*!
> 
> mfg - carper


 
Er könnte sich bei größeren Karpfen aufbiegen!!!!!!!


----------



## carper_83 (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für den Rhein...?!*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## carper_83 (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für den Rhein...?!*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für den Rhein...?!*

...............und ganz schön Schreib faul.........

heheheheheee:q :q :q :q :q :q 

PS: Ich glaube heute war was im Essen in der Kantine, hab das gefühl als hätte ich nen Clown gefrühstückt, dabei waren es nur 3 Heringe und Pommes|kopfkrat


----------



## robertb (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für den Rhein...?!*

Die Montage könnte zu "auffällig" aussehen. Sprich dünneren Anti-Tangle-Schlauch oder Leadcore verwenden. Macht sich auch beim Strömungsdruck immens bemerkbar. Auch den unnötig grossen Wirbel und die Perlen würde ich entfernen. Zur Not würde ich den erfolgreicheren Karpfenfischer mal freundlich fragen mit welcher Montage er fischt  #h


----------



## Adrian* (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Karpfenmontage für den Rhein...?!*

ist keine strömung, ist in nem hafen...den konnte man nicht fragen, das war so ein typ, "lasst mich in ruhe, meine fänge gehen euch nichts an"...


----------

